
Council rejects plans to build 5G masts - LinuxBender
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/10/15/brighton_and_hove_5g_masts/
======
not_a_cop75
Headline is actually "Conspiracy loons claim victory in Brighton and Hove as
council rejects plans to build 5G masts". I'm not totally aware of the health
risks, if there are any, but it looks as if the newspaper couldn't possibly
any more slanted towards the tech companies.

~~~
LinuxBender
I've always had to shorten the titles for El Reg. I think they make really
long titles on purpose.

